# Avaya Call Centre Implementation/Administration Engineer in South Australia



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello,

I will be coming to SA in April 2015 and will be looking for job. As State Nominated by SA, I would spend the 1st 2 years in SA only so as to honour the state commitment and thus will be looking for job in SA only. I am a qualified Avaya Telecom Engineer mainly in call centre implementation and administration profile and as per my research I couldnt see any similar vacancies in SA. Most of the jobs are in Sydney and Melbourne.
Can anyone confirm the availability of these jobs in SA that I may not be able to view online?
Anyone, any advise?

Thanks!!
Vishesh


----------

